# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  СЛК ВДГБ: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК

## frost661

Доброго времени.
Подскажите кто сталкивался 1С: Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК есть ли где то эмулятор ключей для СЛК этой конфигурации или программный ключ.
Или пользоваться конфигурацией разлоченной только и тогда вопрос как обновляться?

----------


## ZloiW

Здесь

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.87.2 от 14.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*


* 1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "1С:Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.86.2 от 24.12.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*

----------


## Nogardyvan

> Здесь


Добрый день!
Ссылка ведёт на старый форум, и на данный момент нерабочая.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> Ссылка ведёт на старый форум, и на данный момент нерабочая.


Ищите в общей теме:*1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ сторонних разработчиков - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!*

----------

Nogardyvan (03.02.2022)

----------


## Nogardyvan

Спасибо за наводку!

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.107.2 от 24.02.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip*, *зеркало*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

HENOCH (17.04.2022)

----------


## HENOCH

Спасибо за работу!
Может 3.0.109.3 уже появилась?

----------


## HENOCH

Ааа! уже увидел

----------


## Anatoliy221

Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0 Базовая, версия 3.0.109.3

Обновление

----------

Dalilah (02.06.2022), ikalichkin (19.04.2022)

----------


## Anatoliy221

Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0 Базовая, версия 3.0.110.1 Обновление
Ставится на 3.0.108.2, 3.0.109.3

----------

ikalichkin (22.04.2022)

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением релиза конфигурации "1С:"Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК", версия 3.0.110.1?

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.110.1 от 19.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.110.1 от 19.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Veronika123 (26.04.2022), Маритаими (12.05.2022)

----------


## Veronika123

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последними исправлениями (патчи) для версии 3.0.110.1, Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.110.1 от 19.04.2022.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста последними исправлениями (патчи) для версии 3.0.110.1, Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.110.1 от 19.04.2022.


*patch_22jkh.zip*, *зеркало*

Правда, уже вышло обновление 3.0.111.2, ждём раздающих...

----------

Veronika123 (28.04.2022), Маритаими (12.05.2022)

----------


## cool999

сыылка на Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip не рабочая. Обновите пожалуйста

----------


## ikalichkin

*Лекарство* для "Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0":

*Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip*, *эта ещё живая*

----------

Dalilah (01.06.2022)

----------


## wall

Привет народ!
есть у кого доступ к очень старому релизу или архиву, с релиза:
Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК. Конфигурация для 1С:Бухгалтерии 8, редакция 2.0 (2.0.28.1)
или как перейти на 3.0
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Al136Vrn

Ребят, а где почитать как работает лекарство? Cfe файл, всмысле ) 
Делаю в Конфигураторе импорт пустой леченой базы, при применении вываливается сообщение об отсутствии лицензии. 
Как правильно делать?

----------


## Al136Vrn

Ребят, а где почитать как работает лекарство? Cfe файл, всмысле ) 
Делаю в Конфигураторе импорт пустой леченой базы, при применении вываливается сообщение об отсутствии лицензии. 
Как правильно делать?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Ребят, а где почитать как работает лекарство? Cfe файл, всмысле ) 
> Делаю в Конфигураторе импорт пустой леченой базы, при применении вываливается сообщение об отсутствии лицензии. 
> Как правильно делать?


Делаете Администрирование - Загрузить? Лекарство (расширение) сохраняется, 100% !
Ну а если Вы загружаете обновлённый файл *.cf в саму конфигурацию, то не забудьте прикрепить ещё и расширение *.cfе! Как - ищите, да обрящите...

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.113.2 от 23.06.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.83-1.4.16.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.113.2 от 23.06.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------


## ArPlus

В версии 3.0.113.2  при начислении выдает ошибку "Значение не является значением объектного типа (ВариантНастройки)" С чем может быть связано?

----------


## Helles63

В версии 3.0.113.2 теперь постоянно выдает ошибку при работе с жкх
Не установлены настройки учетной политики ЖКХ для организации "**.**.2022 0:00:00" на ООО "****"
Настройки учетной политики ЖКХ доступны в разделе "Главное - Настройки ЖКХ". ктонибудь сталкивался с этим?

----------


## Helles63

В версии 3.0.113.2 теперь постоянно выдает ошибку при работе с жкх
Не установлены настройки учетной политики ЖКХ для организации "**.**.2022 0:00:00" на ООО "****"
Настройки учетной политики ЖКХ доступны в разделе "Главное - Настройки ЖКХ". ктонибудь сталкивался с этим?

----------


## Helles63

> В версии 3.0.113.2 теперь постоянно выдает ошибку при работе с жкх
> Не установлены настройки учетной политики ЖКХ для организации "**.**.2022 0:00:00" на ООО "****"
> Настройки учетной политики ЖКХ доступны в разделе "Главное - Настройки ЖКХ". ктонибудь сталкивался с этим?


Вообщем в последних обновлениях отладчик защиты болльше не работает.
Требуется новый отладчик http://2bay.org/4e9bfcffe343f943223e...00759abfa99dea

----------

TheHost (31.07.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.117.1 от 19.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.117.1 от 19.08.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

TheHost (28.08.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.118.2 от 29.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

chg (13.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.118.2 от 29.08.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

chg (13.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.120.2 от 22.09.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.120.2 от 22.09.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Valgos (11.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.121.2 от 10.10.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.121.2 от 10.10.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.122.1 от 01.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.122.1 от 01.11.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.123.2 от 15.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.123.2 от 15.11.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

atol_zlat (21.11.2022), TheHost (17.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.124.1 от 29.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.124.1 от 29.11.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

Veronika123 (12.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.125.1 от 07.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.125.1 от 07.12.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Veronika123 (12.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.126.1 от 15.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.126.1 от 15.12.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.127.1 от 30.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Леченная пустая ИБ: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Лекарство: *Protect.TSZH.3.0.116-1.9.24.2.zip*, *зеркало*


*Учет в управляющих компаниях ЖКХ, ТСЖ и ЖСК, Базовая версия, редакция 3.0, версия  3.0.127.1 от 30.12.2022*

Файл установки: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Классификаторы: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

YAGO (06.01.2023)

----------

